# Boost Gauge Install



## emurphy28 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm trying to find a vacuum hose to tap into for my boost gauge to get reading some boost. I have hooked up all the lighting for it and ran my vacuum line through the firewall. I just can't find where I can tap into. If anyone knows please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## emurphy28 (Jun 7, 2009)

Anybody know where to tap into for the vacuum line?...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Just did a quick search "CZTA boost tap location" and came across this video. Looks like they are using an adapter/spacer that goes under the MAP sensor. Not sure.if there will be a code thrown but it.looks like a clean install.

https://youtu.be/_O7c5Za_3aQ

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Found a boost tap adapter similar to what they are using

http://www.tmg-performance.com/en/1-2-1-4-tsi.html

There are a few alternative adapters so...they are out there

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Problem solved unless you want to do a manual tap somewhere on the intake manifold 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## emurphy28 (Jun 7, 2009)

Only concern is, are these vehicles just the straight 1.4tsi or the twincharged 1.4 engines that they have everywhere else but here in America.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

emurphy28 said:


> Only concern is, are these vehicles just the straight 1.4tsi or the twincharged 1.4 engines that they have everywhere else but here in America.


The Mk7 1.4 golf is not twincharged as VW dropped that configuration. So use the MK7 when searching for aftermarket parts overseas. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> The Mk7 1.4 golf is not twincharged as VW dropped that configuration. So use the MK7 when searching for aftermarket parts overseas.
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


Thats what i always do. Thats how i founf out about Arma intakes and ABG downpipes for the 1.4tsi's but they dont ship to the US 😑 they even make charge pipes in other countrie for the 1.4 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> Thats what i always do. Thats how i founf out about Arma intakes and ABG downpipes for the 1.4tsi's but they dont ship to the US 😑 they even make charge pipes in other countrie for the 1.4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah thats a $900 intake system smh. RAPE!

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Yeah thats a $900 intake system smh. RAPE!
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


Yea.. waste of money. I did just find this on ebay. Although it would serve no purpose on our cars http://m.ebay.com/itm/Blow-Off-Valv...TSI-polo-1-2Tsi-2015-/262802666803?nav=SEARCH But who doesnt like BOV sound lol. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> Yea.. waste of money. I did just find this on ebay. Although it would serve no purpose on our cars http://m.ebay.com/itm/Blow-Off-Valv...TSI-polo-1-2Tsi-2015-/262802666803?nav=SEARCH But who doesnt like BOV sound lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah I mean if I had $160 to blow on a tube.. Yeah, cant do it lol

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Yeah I mean if I had $160 to blow on a tube.. Yeah, cant do it lol
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


That and i dont think in would trust that dump valve.. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> That and i dont think in would trust that dump valve..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Guaranteed sticking

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Just wanted to update you guys regarding this. So I ordered the adapter and installed it. The install is a breeze (just slightly time consuming).

Here is the adapter installed..it sits right under the MAP sensor on the intake manifold:


















What was sort of a pain was that the hose the gauge came with was a bit small compared to the adapter nipple. So I had to use a heat gun to soften the tube up to make it work. Thats the only thing that should be considered when installing this.

Running the hose was easy since I just followed the wire route for my audio system. 

Took about 45 minutes as the wiring took some time since I had to grab some
spare wire to use as extensions. But it is complete.



















I will more than likely go with the NSP vent pod but this will do for now. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## emurphy28 (Jun 7, 2009)

Can you send me the link where you bought the adapter so I can make the order. Thanks for the update and following through with this, really appreciate it.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172448463408










Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

So far no codes or any other issues.

It will also let you read vaccum with the right boost gauge.

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doing (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks for the eBay lead. They are still $19 from that seller


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

Cherb32 said:


> Just wanted to update you guys regarding this. So I ordered the adapter and installed it. The install is a breeze (just slightly time consuming).
> 
> Here is the adapter installed..it sits right under the MAP sensor on the intake manifold:
> 
> ...


I might have to add this to my to-do list, hopefully I'll have the same results. Nice job man. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Where did you got this red colored gauge and the mount for the steering wheel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

